# Having trouble finding Orijen (other than online)



## gooch735 (May 15, 2010)

Everything I am reading is suggesting Orijen for my still growing bloodhound. I only want the best for my big eared friend, so I'm completely willing to pay the extra money, but unfortunately, I'm having trouble finding anywhere locally to buy it. I've seen several places online to buy it, but, what a pain! I'm hoping that the Orijen website just hasn't been updated lately, because it is showing the nearest place to be about an hour and a half to two hours away. I live close to and travel to Baton Rouge regularly. Is there anybody out there who may know of somewhere in or around Baton Rouge where I can purchase the Orijen. Thanks!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in the same boat! 

I would keep an eye out for any free shipping on line. Usually members will post about it. When there is free shipping then you could stock up. 

I would also recommend calling around to some of the various pet stores near you. A lot of times the food locator on these websites isn't too accurate. I have just recently found a place near me that carries Orijen, and it wasn't listed on their site.

Good luck! :smile:


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

I stick with online since I live out in the boonies and I don't know of any place within 50-60 miles, closer to Austin, that carries the stuff.

I'd love to support a small, local independent business but none of them within close to an hour's drive carries it. So the next best thing is (as already mentioned) to look for online discount codes that provide free or deeply discounted shipping. You may have to spend $100 or $200 at a time, but that's just 2 to 4 large bags of it. Unless it's for a single small dog that's probably something you can use up before some of it "expires." 

Plus, I figure I'm doing my part to help the local UPS guy stay employed. :smile:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I think driving to the pet store, looking for food, driving home is a pain.

Online you order it, it shows up....done!


Best Places I've Found To Buy Orijen:

pethealthandnutritioncenter.com
heartypet.com
petfooddirect.com
doggiefood.com

I've found that it is actually cheaper to buy online than locally in a pet supply shop. I also wait for free shipping or big discounts and just stock up on different varities. I currently have a supply of Orijen, Evo and Honest Kitchen through the end of July.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

you can check champion's website here, Orijen 

I purchase my bags from naturalk9supplies.com, doggiefood.com, heartypet.com


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

This thread from yesterday says doggiefood.com has free shipping on orders over $200:


http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3257-doggiefood-com.html


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I drive about 100 miles away to get Orijen. It's a good thing my dog takes about 2 months to finish the small bag.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so spoiled. I have at least 4 or 5 places I can get it all within 20 min.
Too bad I don't feed it to Khan!


----------



## gooch735 (May 15, 2010)

Yeah go ahead! Rub it in why don't ya!  Is there a reason why you aren't feeding Khan the Orijen? Just a different preference? Any input would be great! I have to admit, I've fallen into the corporate trap over the years and fed my animals Eukanuba and Pro Plan, both of which most of these sites bash. I guess it was just convenient to go to the closest mega-chain (PetSmart) and pick up what the people there recommended. On most non-biased sites I've visited, Orijen is ranked amongst the top.


----------



## gooch735 (May 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everybody for the recommendations! I'll explore all of my options.....I guess that means online too.


----------

